# Eindrücke vom Bikefestival Willingen



## Katrin (15. Juni 2002)

Für alle Daheimgebliebenen...

Jede Menge Fun und bestes Wetter auf und um das Festivalgelände herum. Morgen wird sich dann auf der Marathonstrecke ausgetobt.


----------



## Katrin (16. Juni 2002)

4:30 Uhr: Gerade schaufel ich mir ca. 1 Kilometer Spaghetti rein. Nach ca. 1:15 Min. Ankunft in Willingen und nach kurzem Warmfahren in die Startaufstellung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (16. Juni 2002)

Naja wirklich toll fand ich das Wetter nicht, und auch ansonst fand ichs sehr schwach. Die Freeride Strecke war zum hüpfen ja ganz net, hatte aber mit Freeride nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Und in der Expo Arena hab ich seid 3Jahren auch nichts mehr neues Gesehen.

Kurz gesagt es war SCHWACH.


----------



## Eintopf (16. Juni 2002)

Hallo !!!

Ich lache micht über die "Messepreise" echt schlapp !!!
Man wird ja nur noch verarscht !!!
Hier ein paar Beispiele:

1. am Freitag kostete der Faltreifen Schwalbe
    Jimmy light 15,- EUR , am Samstag der selbe
Reifen 20,- EUR und am Sonntagwieser 15,- EUR

2. Der Ketterstrebenschutz kostete am Freitag und Samstag
    2,50 EUR und am Sonntag 3,- EUR

3. Der HAC2 kostete am Samstag 55,- EUR und am
    Sonntag -----    90,- EUR   ------ !!!!!!!

4. Gratisaufkleber waren absolute mangelware

5.  Auf dem Dreitages-Ticket waren zu viele "Gutscheine"
     für die Seilbahn (4 Stück); Draufzahlen musste man 
     denn  noch

6. Auch hier merkte mann EURO = TEURO !!!!!!

7. Ein Becher Kaffee kostete 2,- EUR (knappe 4,- DM) !!!


u. s. w.

Mein Eindruck ist, dass hier sehr viel abgezockt wurde. Ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei bin, wage ich zu bezweifeln, evtl. nur ein Tagesticket und der Marathon.

Im nächsten Jahr stehen die gleichen Stände wieder an der gleichen Stelle mit den gleichen Produkten.


Viele Grüße aus Herne

R.M.


----------



## XCRacer (16. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eintopf _
> *Mein Eindruck ist, dass hier sehr viel abgezockt wurde. R.M. *


...merke: Veranstaltungen von Veith-Marketing meiden.

Veith = Kommerz !!!


----------



## Katrin (16. Juni 2002)

Aber eines finden wir immer wieder beim MA in Willingen und der wird auch nicht teurer, nämlich der Schlamm an den gewohnten Stellen.


----------



## Türklinke (16. Juni 2002)

Ich finde auch die Preise der Händler sehr teuer, zum Teil ist es der normale VK. und in jedem Internetshop gibbet die für die hälfte. Fragt man dann warum die denn so teuer sind bekommt man als antwort : " Wir können im Preis nicht weiter runter gehen, da sich sonst die Händler beschweren!!"

So ein Käse


----------



## Katrin (17. Juni 2002)

Mich würden mal die Einnahmen für Eintritt, MA-Anmeldungen interessieren. Am Start für den MA waren ja ca. 100 Teilnehmer weniger als im letzten Jahr.


----------



## michael59 (17. Juni 2002)

harzbiker und ich waren am freitag erstmals da,  nach 3 runden durch die aussteller begann es etwas langweilig zu werden, weshalb wir auch früher wieder losfuhren.

ich bin mit meinen neuen biketraum rotwild rfc den anfang der strecke bist zur freereidestrecke gefahren. das wa4 das beste,

und das wir ein paar bikekumpel getroffen haben

michael


----------



## Scott (17. Juni 2002)

Hi Katrin,
habe erst später daran gedacht nachdem mir das eingefallen ist, daß Du mit HotChili-Outfit unterwegs sein wolltest: bin in einer Gruppe Biker auf der mittleren Runde an einer Abzweigung gestanden. Keiner wußte den richtigen Weg. Bist Du das gewesen in der Gruppe? Wie lief denn das Rennen noch für Dich ? "Bist ja doch noch am Leben (mein letzter Wille) !!
Gruß Klaus


----------



## element (17. Juni 2002)

Wer von Euch war denn mit DigiCam in Willingen unterwegs und würde mir (und sicher auch anderen) den Gefallen tuen und hier ein paar Bilder hochzuladen?

Danke im voraus -element-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Türklinke (17. Juni 2002)

Doch für eine Sache hat sich Willingen gelohnt :

Die 03 XTR, war am Sam. aber leider wieder weg, Shimano hat das ganze Bike konfestiert


----------



## Flanders (17. Juni 2002)

erwartungsgemäß hat sich das diesjährige Bike festival präsentiert, alles bleibt beim alten, nur die Preise steigen...

Für das Wetter kann natürlich keiner was, aber die s.g. Messe bot auch nix wirklich neues. Keine Schnapperpreise, alles so wie bei günstigen Versendern, wo es dann allerdings wenigsten eine Quittung (Garantie!) gibt.

Der Marathon war der totale Reinfall! Schlappe 42 Startgeld latzen, dafür ein fieses TShi(r)t und ein paar Pröbchen von Xenofit. Sehr schwach.
Die Strecke nicht übel, nur leider mit mehreren tausend Leuten so voll, dass es häufig noch nicht mal möglich war zu überholen, geschweige denn zu fahren! Die Zeitmesstechnik, habe ich Technik geschrieben, auf dem Stand von 1990...

Mein Fazit: nächstes Jahr müßt ihr ohne mich auskommen

PS: beim Transalp solls auch nicht besser sein-ist halt so bei MV


----------



## Katrin (17. Juni 2002)

@Scott

Stimmt, auf der mittleren Runde an der Gabelung sind wir dann gemeinsam abwärts gefahren.

Wie das Rennen für mich lief:
Wir sind mit 5 Personen im Verein gestartet. Ein Vereinskollege und ich haben die mittlere Runde angepeilt. Da man in Willingen kaum eine gute Plazierung reißen kann, haben wir den MA als reine Funveranstaltung genutzt. Auf der ersten Runde gebummelt ohne Ende, mehr die Lachmuskulatur beansprucht als die Beinmuskulatur. Das erste Rennen in diesem Jahr bei dem ich mit einem 130 - 140er Puls gefahren bin. 

Haben jede Menge Leute kennen gelernt, einem Mädel geholfen das Rad zu reparieren. Einmal habe ich einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht, hatte mir aber rechtzeitig einen schlammigen Landeplatz gesucht. 

Mit einer "grottenschlechten" Zeit,  Hand in Hand mit Vereinskollege Michael Zielankunft nach mehr als 7 Std..

Fazit: Beim nächsten Rennen wird wieder geballert.....


----------



## Scott (17. Juni 2002)

@Katrin
so´n Schitt, daß ich Dich erst später erkannt habe ! Wäre interessant gewesen, mal jemand aus der IBC kennenzulernen (auch wenn man mit Helm und Matschpampe im Gesicht etwas verändert aussieht). Das mit dem Treffpunkt vor dem Zelt konnte ich nicht wahrnehmen, da ich doch ein paar Kilometer zu fahren hatte und erst Samstag nachmittag da war.
War das erste Mal in Willingen und fand das Festival nicht schlecht, da auch viel mehr kleinere Händler (Schnäppchen !) da waren, als z.B. am Gardasee. Auch finde ich die Sache mit dem Campen rund ums Gelände nicht schlecht, so spielt sich doch alles ums Festivalgelände ab.
Das Rennen verlief für mich auf einer nicht ganz so anspruchsvollen Strecke ganz gut, bis auf einen Sturz kurz vor Ende der kleinen Runde. Da rutsche mir das Hinterrad auf einem Aspaltbergabstück in der Kurve weg. Jede Menge Zuschauer, aber gottseidank außer riesigen Schürfwunden auf Po und Oberschenkel nichts passiert. So quälte ich mich noch auf die mittlere Runde und war mit meiner Zeit unter den Umständen ganz zufrieden. Wollte ja das erste Mal die Große fahren, aber naja.....
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder auf so ´ner Veranstaltung und es klappt mit dem IBC-Treffen besser.
Cu Klaus


----------



## kjj (17. Juni 2002)

Also, wenn man nur nach Willingen fährt, um billig Teile einzukaufen, ist man m.E. nach sowieso schon von vornherein falsch beraten, schließlich ist das ein Festival und kein Basar. 
Das wirklich Lohnenswerte ist doch eher die Atmosphäre, die gute Laune und die Möglichkeit, sich mit Herstellern mal ungezwungen und locker zu unterhalten. Sicher sind die Preise für Bier, Kaffee etc. nicht billig, aber es zwingt einen ja auch keiner, unbedingt belegte Brötchen auf dem Festivalgelände zu essen.
Das wahre Festival findet sowieso auf den Campingplätzen statt, wo und wann sonst sammeln sich so viele BikerInnen auf einem Haufen, sitzen Freeride-Fans, Downhiller, XC-Heizer und wie sie sich auch nennen mögen bis spät in die Nacht zusammen und feiern? Da kann der Eintritt meinetwegen 20 Euro am Tag kosten und ein Kaffee 10, ich bin garantiert auch nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, und mehr als ein Paar Kisten Bier, 10 Dosen Ravioli und die Marathon-Gebühr wirds auch 2003 nicht kosten. Party on!


----------



## kjj (17. Juni 2002)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bradi (17. Juni 2002)

Am meisten hat mich das Essen an der Strecke und nach der Veranstaltung geärgert. Als ich nach 4:25h von der mittleren Runde kam gab es im Ziel schon kaum noch etwas zu essen. Auch die Essenstheke in der Eishalle war schon gut abgeräumt, ich konnte von Glück sprechen, dass ich noch einen Teller Nudelsuppe ergattern konnte. Ein Kumpel, der nach 6:45 h ins Ziel kam hatte gerade noch ein paar Apfelstücke in einer Kiste zum Essen.

Aber, ich muss @Haerta auch ein wenig recht geben. Spaß soll das Festival doch nicht nur wegen dem Veranstalter machen, sondern auch wegen den Leuten.  Ich habe zwar in meinem Zelt mal wieder nur 3h durchgeschlafen, den nächtlichen Aktivitäten der Zeltnachbarn sei Dank, aber das kannte ich ja schon aus den letzten Jahren. Dennoch konnte ich auch in diesem Jahr sehr nette Kontakte zu anderen Bikern schliessen.

Wer macht uns eine super günstige Veranstaltung ohne MV, mit genauso viel Bikern und Stimmung? Mutige voran!

bradi


----------



## Katrin (17. Juni 2002)

Nach dem Marathon und anschließender Tiefschlafphase kam am heutigen Morgen schon wieder die Sucht auf´s Biken durch.

Hab dann auch gleich meinem Chef einen Urlaubsschein vorgelegt und mir für Dienstag frei genommen. Mal wieder so ne richtig schöööne lange Runde...


----------



## Nakamur (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bradi _
> *
> Wer macht uns eine super günstige Veranstaltung ohne MV, mit genauso viel Bikern und Stimmung? Mutige voran!
> bradi *



Das wär doch mal was für eine IBC-Veranstaltung...
100 + x IBC-ler die auf einem Campingplatz einfallen oder so   
Alles natürlich ohne Kommerz irgendwo am Ende der Republik. 

Naja ich hatte die Gelegenheit am So. kurzfristig mal Willingen anzutesten. Enttäuschend fand ich das Ambiente des Marathons. Im Zielbereich war ja nicht gerade viel Stimmung... .
Von der groß angekündigten Marathonverfolgung per GPS in der Eishalle habe ich auch nichts gesehen.
Und das fehlende Programm für nicht Marathon-Teilnehmer:
- gerade mal eine Show vom Syntace-Trial Team. 
Danke liebes bike-Magazin  
Alles in allem eine Messe wie jede andere...

Interessant nur wenn man da campt und drei Tage Party machen will.
Achso ja und natürlich überzogene Messe-Preise...

CU Nakamur


----------



## Katrin (18. Juni 2002)

Wer hat verwertbare Bilder vom Willingen MA.

In dieser Woche möchten wir für die hiesige Sportredaktion einen Rennbericht bezüglich des MA anfertigen. Unsere Kamera hat Errrrorrrr angezeigt und da wäre ich auf Eure Mithilfe angewiesen.

Vielleicht kann ich mir eines Eurer Bilder "klauen"... 

Besten Dank!


----------



## icke (18. Juni 2002)

@katrin

Versuchs mal unter http://www.bike-willingen.de

da sind erst mal ein paar bilder


----------



## pratt (18. Juni 2002)

Ich habe einige Bilder (26) auf meiner Homepage geladen vielleicht ist ja was für Euch dabei
de Prattdreivers


----------



## Katrin (18. Juni 2002)

@laschet
@icke

Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich werde sicherlich ein Foto verwerten können.


----------



## Türklinke (18. Juni 2002)

Weiß einer wann und wo man die Fotos her bekommt die wärend ses Rennens gemacht worden sind???

Bei mir gurge 1. immer ein Motorad rum und zum 2. hab ich unterwegs 2-3 stationäre Fotographen gesehn.

Habs auf jedenfall min 5mal blitzen sehn


----------



## bradi (18. Juni 2002)

@Türklinke: sofern deine Lenker-Nummer auf dem Bild ersichtlich war, wirst du in eine paar Wochen einen Brief mit ein paar Miniauszügen erhalten, aus denen du dann für viele Märker Papierbilder bestellen kannst: ca 10 Euro pro 18x27 Bild


Grüße
bradi


----------



## Katrin (19. Juni 2002)

@bradi

Nette Idee des Veranstalters unterwegs zu knipsen. Einmal hat es mich beim Blitzen der Kamera fast vom Hobel geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Westi (19. Juni 2002)

Am Besten ist diese Knipserei beim Dolomiti Superbike gelöst, da musst du halt bei der Startnummernvergabe entscheiden ob du Bilder gemacht haben willst oder nicht, wenn ja, musstest du im Vorfeld bezahlen und bekamst einen Markierung an die Startnummer und dann wurden auch nur diese Leute geknipst.

Positiv fuer die Fotografen: keinen Bilderschrott und 100% Abnahme, weil ja schon bezahlt..


CU all in Wombach (Keiler BIke)

Westi


----------



## ingmar (19. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von bradi _
> * Als ich nach 4:25h von der mittleren Runde kam gab es im Ziel schon kaum noch etwas zu essen. Auch die Essenstheke in der Eishalle war schon gut abgeräumt, ich konnte von Glück sprechen, dass ich noch einen Teller Nudelsuppe ergattern konnte. Ein Kumpel, der nach 6:45 h ins Ziel kam hatte gerade noch ein paar Apfelstücke in einer Kiste zum Essen.
> *


hi, dann frag mal die werten bikerkollegen wohin die ganzen riegelchen usw. verschwunden waren. viele haben sich nach beendigung des rennens nämlich nochmal schön die taschen vollgestopft :-(
ich bin nach dem duschen um ca. 14.00 in die eishalle gegangen, da gab es immer noch suppe/kuchen/usw. vielleicht haben die leute am tresen die sachen etwas eingeteilt, damit die gierigen sich nicht alles hineinstopfen...


----------



## Renato (19. Juni 2002)

nur gut das man suppe nicht in die tasche stecken kann .

hier nimm mit  iss umsonst .


----------



## Türklinke (19. Juni 2002)

Riegel???????

Ich bin nach 2h8 ins Ziel ich hab kein einziegen Riegel gesehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pratt (19. Juni 2002)

Stimmt:   Als ich nach der kleinen Runde ins Ziel kam gab es nur Kuchen, Bananen und Äpfel


----------



## bradi (19. Juni 2002)

Habt ihr die Bikes der ersten 3 Männer auf der langen Runde gesehen? Karl Platt und Rune Hoydahl fuhren Fully und Mannie Heymans Hardtail.  Schon erstaunlich für einen Kurs der technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ist so viele Topfahrer auf einem Fully zu sehen. Marketing oder wirklich ein Vorteil?

bye
bradi


----------



## Türklinke (19. Juni 2002)

Was eine Frage?!?!?!?

Marketing!!!!!!!!!!

Ht ist MACHT!!!!!


Wo sollte man das Fully nutzen????

In den technischen up/downhills?????!?!?!?!?!

oder doch eher auf den doch so holprigen Straßen?!?!?


----------

